# Maid visa transfer - links needed



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Does anyone have any useful links on the process, documentation and fees to transfer a maid's sponsorship from one employer/family to another?

Lots of stuff via Google but a lot of heresay and dated information unfortunately.


Thanks


----------

